# Schwinn Rims vs....?



## wrongway (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't have any Schwinn bikes so this is all new to me. This past weekend I bought 2 rims with mounted tires for my 1963 Huffy bike and the guy said they were Schwinn rims and he also said that they take a certain tire.....a Schwinn tire. Is this true? The tires don't match that are on them now and one of them looks new. The writing on it is: LHR LI HSIN 26"x1-3/4". 
  What I want to know is, can I mount any tire on these rims or do I need Schwinn tires?  Thanks, Scott


----------



## jpromo (Jul 3, 2013)

Schwinn used proprietary tire sizes, yes. You need to get tires that say 1 3/4, not 1.75. They're pretty common though and most LBS will carry at least one style tire in this size.


----------



## Honestherman (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a Schwinn 1952 that tires on it that said 2.125 on them. I think they were original


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 3, 2013)

*schwinn rims vs*

the old s2 wheels can use any style of 2.125 tires but the schwinn s7 can only use 1/34 size tire.nothing else will fit.


----------



## Honestherman (Jul 3, 2013)

ok want to add onto this with a question
I have a 1952 Schwinn and then I have a Cadillac bike. I have been told it was made by Schwinn for one of their HUGE Dealers and put the name Cadillac on it. They also put different Colors on them. But to wheels
On the Cadillac, I had some late model Schwinn and other Cruiser wheels. They would not fit on the Cadillac. Axles were to large of a Diameter.
Were old S2 wheels a smaller Diameter axle compared to bikes today?


----------



## Richard Bergdahl (Jul 3, 2013)

Schwinn tried to make the outside diameters of their tires match, rather than the outside diameters of their rims.  So starting with the S2's (2.125), they increased the diameter of the rims so that the smaller tires would match the S2's outside diameter.  So an S7 (1 3/4) rim would have a larger diameter.

So on pretty much all makes but Schwinn from the 30's on, you can use the same rims for Balloon, Middleweight, and Lightweight tires.  Schwinn has different rim sizes for each of these tire sizes.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 3, 2013)

Honestherman said:


> ok want to add onto this with a question
> ....But to wheels
> On the Cadillac, I had some late model Schwinn and other Cruiser wheels. They would not fit on the Cadillac. Axles were to large of a Diameter.
> Were old S2 wheels a smaller Diameter axle compared to bikes today?




Older american built bikes used 3/8in rear axles and 5/16in front axles.  Modern wheels use the metric equivalent of 3/8in at both ends.  Your back wheel should fit.  The front can be made to fit by using the edge of a flat file to file a flat spot on each side of the axle, both ends, that will allow the axle to slide into the fork.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 3, 2013)

It's all about the beads 
26" x 2.125" Schwinn S2 559 bead diameter, same as (most) vintage and modern 26" rims.
26" x 1 3/4" Schwinn S7 571 bead diameter, tire called the Westwind.
You might think this is the same as a 26" x 1.75" tire but it sho'nuf aint...26 x 1.75s are also 559 bead diameter.
Schwinn used a different bead diameter for 1 3/8" too IIRC.


----------

